# '98 Gamefisher 9.9 Composite prop replacement



## norshor (May 12, 2010)

I have a '98 Sears Gamefisher that I picked up a few years ago in mint condition. I really like this little motor, and need to keep under the 10 hp limit for a lot of lakes up north. It worked great on my old, lighter 14' boat once I put a Stingray on there. It really is a strong little motor. 

Now that I have a bigger, wider boat with floors, I have lost some ooomph. I still need to adjust the tilt away from the transom, but I really think I am losing a lot of power from the plastic toy prop. Don't get me wrong, the prop has been through some pretty good hits and held up like a champ, but it really isn't cutting it now.

Whenever I buy parts for this thing, I end up on iboats, and go to Force and end up on the Merc fiche. Does anyone have any experience with replacing this prop with a steel or alum prop? I called my local prop shop and they said that they just didn't know. I can get a Quicksilver prop for $78 but have no idea what pitch to run.

Any ideas?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 12, 2010)

As for what pitch you need, first you need to find out what RPM's you are turning at WOT.


----------



## norshor (May 12, 2010)

The prop shop said to run a 9 on it, so I was going to start there. I just need to find out what fits it. They also have Quicksilver replacement props on Cabela's, I might just order from there.


----------



## acabtp (Sep 6, 2011)

sorry to resurrect an old thread, but did you end up getting anywhere with this?


----------

